# BS Be Gone !!!



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

She went into labour Monday June 26 2006, 8 am.
And by 12 pm, out came this lovely 10 lb....... chunk of metal:










I finally decided to get rid of the balancer unit after pondering many times and reading and re-reading posts on the subject.... and yes all for the sake of HP... (and perhaps one day boost-ability)

I used the Jim Wolf Technology BSR kit as just about everybody else did.
Only one glitch seemed to be the longer bolt length???
(Terranismo, any idea about this?)

Anyway, very happy with the result. Instant power. Best HP per dollar value on this one. And practically not noticeable as far as vibrations go.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I had the same problem with the bolt length. For mock up (just to make sure everything fit), I used washers. Then I bought some shorter bolts.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

By the way, this is my BS (lol) assembly once I removed it from the X:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback... 
It's nice to see I was not going crazy (about the bolts being too long). I also used washers.

Do you know if any of the SpecV owners have the same problem?
If so, it might be wise to let JWT know about it.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

What exactly did you remove? 
What are the benifits and does it void waranty. 

If possible could you explain how horsepower is increased.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys, I don't mean to throw the spanner in the works, but from what I have read, the little HP gain as a result of this mod not worth the risk and effort put in. Just my personal opinion of course.

How's the engine idling and your acceleration? Any vibration being noticed at all?

This is a warranty *Voiding* Mod for sure! 

Full details about this mod can be found HERE

Having said the above it is always nice to squeeze our engine for any hidden HP that is there.

I don't think I'll be going down that path, as I don't like cutting chains. hehehehehe


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> How's the engine idling and your acceleration? Any vibration being noticed at all?
> 
> This is a warranty *Voiding* Mod for sure!
> 
> ...


The article pretty much sums it up!
If you are interested in reading different views about this mod see this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-5l-engine/106441-npm-balance-shaft-removal.html

Particularly the comments by Morepower2 (Aka: Mike Kojima) on page 3
click here for direct link






aussietrail said:


> Guys, I don't mean to throw the spanner in the works, but from what I have read, the little HP gain as a result of this mod not worth the risk and effort put in. Just my personal opinion of course.


Sorry but I do not agree. This is the best bang for the buck mod.

How it feels? Well it does feel like 8 to 10 HP. Acceleration is great.
Vibrations are *not at all* apparent *at idle*. I did notice (only very slightly) high frequency vibration at about 3000 RPM. (But nothing like the low rumblings of an exhaust for example)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

> In fact the balance shafts on the QR will sieze and break the engine at above 6500 rpm and are the weakest point of the motor.


Marc, I'm not sure where this information is coming from. I've reached 6,700RPM with my exy and none of that has happened!

I guess like many in that thread you posted, I'd like to play it safe, so I will stick with bolt-ons for now.  Obviously I have half of your courage to do this mod and am not gonna risk it for 7HP.

Nevertheless, well done and it really took some guts on your part to do this 

Are you out of warranty? aah no! yours is a leased car...right?. hahahaha (just kidding mate)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Marc, I'm not sure where this information is coming from. I've reached 6,700RPM with my exy and none of that has happened!


hummmm,
you're the second one (the other was Terranismo with his Exy with original engine) to mention RPM above 6200. Thats funny because all QR25DE have "fuel cut off" at 6200rpm???
Can the gauges be that far off ?.... maybe.

Terranismo, now that he has his SAFC, can tell us exactly what his rpm reaches...
It would be nice to know.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have only managed to reach 6,700RPM after the headers upgrade (not stock engine) and it was then when the rev limiter kicked in. That was during my 0-100kms run and I thought the exy was going to take-off from the ground LOL


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Thanks for the feedback...
> It's nice to see I was not going crazy (about the bolts being too long). I also used washers.
> 
> Do you know if any of the SpecV owners have the same problem?
> If so, it might be wise to let JWT know about it.



I haven't seen any Spec (or B-15) owners with the bolt length problem. It's probably just engine tolerances and the fact that ours is built in a different plant.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ERBell said:


> What exactly did you remove?
> What are the benifits and does it void waranty.
> 
> If possible could you explain how horsepower is increased.


We removed the balance shaft assembly from the engine crankcase. The assembly turns the opposite way to the crankshaft and makes the engine smoother by canceling out any vibrations.

The benefits are an added quart of oil capacity for the engine, and the elimination of the assembly itself. Since they turn thanks to a chain connected to the crank, the X recovers the horsepower needed to turn it in the first place. Eliminating the assembly also prevents oil frothing in the pan, making it less likely for the oil to splash on the crankshaft or the pistons picking up oil foam instead of oil itself.

Since you are tampering with the engine's innards it voids your warranty right away.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Guys, I don't mean to throw the spanner in the works, but from what I have read, the little HP gain as a result of this mod not worth the risk and effort put in. Just my personal opinion of course.
> 
> How's the engine idling and your acceleration? Any vibration being noticed at all?
> 
> ...


Jalal, I also currently have a lightweight flywheel, and polyurethane engine mounts on the X-Trail. Engine vibration is no more noticeable than stock.

The idling stays the same, but thanks to the stress removed on the crank the X accelerates faster than before.

If you do feel anymore vibrations than stock, a quick and easy fix is to just have your dealer raise your idle a bit to cancel them out.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> hummmm,
> you're the second one (the other was Terranismo with his Exy with original engine) to mention RPM above 6200. Thats funny because all QR25DE have "fuel cut off" at 6200rpm???
> Can the gauges be that far off ?.... maybe.
> 
> ...


My new engine still has the rev cut at exactly 6700rpm. The AFC reads 6640rpm, the same as my dyno graph. 

In fact my X was still making power right when it hit the cut. If there was a way (without a stand alone) that I could raise my rpm limit by 500, I'm guessing I would have still kept on making more power.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Terranismo,

Thanks for the explanation and also for confirming what I have experienced myself without a dyno about the RPM range 

Marc: The rev limiter and max RPM will be different between your exy and mine (also Terranismo) cause our stock engine has 9KW more power than yours from the factory to start with.

My understanding is that Japan have put more restrictions on the max RPM range for your models (now available in Australia too and it's called the ST-S) hence the lower RPM cut-off on yours compared to ours.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Well I'll be dammed :jawdrop: !!!

You know what this means guys? It means we finally figured out where those missing 15 horses went: since HP is directly proportional to torque as well as rpm: if torque pretty much stays constant between 6200 & 6700 then the ratio of rpm makes up the difference
------ (6700/6200) * 165 HP = pretty much 178 HP (or 9 kW)

Jalal, you knew about this for a while...
For a long time I have been looking for the answer; in fact I think it was one of the first question I raised with Terranismo: linky

I will sleep better tonight


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

My 6700rpm pwn you canuck X-trailers

j/k
:fluffy:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*More Power!*



Terranismo said:


> My 6700rpm pwn you canuck X-trailers
> 
> j/k
> :fluffy:


hahahaha  Its good to have a more powered stock exy than others LOL 

Marc: I must have missed your original question to Terranismo in that thread cause I would have answered it straight away. I have only come to know this when the ST-S got introduced to Australia about 3 moths ago and I did the research to see why it has 9KW less than ours. (pre 2006 models in Australia I mean)

OK Boyz, you got me hooked with this power thing and I have done a bit more research about it and it does in fact seem like a *sensible* mod to do, not only for the sake of power, but also to prevent serious damage to the engine should any of these fiddly balancer shafts get busted.

I now realise that they're there for comfort more than anything else and when removed will cause little or no impact at all in terms of vibration. In fact they should cause no impact if you're running with stock engine mounts.

I have found a VERY informative post which talks about this whole process in much detail and it is VERY convincing indeed (also talks about the loose butterfly screws)

Wanna see where things can go wrong with the stock BS you have in your exy, look HERE (sorry about one pic which gives a certain gesture. hehehe)

I would have considered this mod, but I'm still concerned about the following:

1. I don't feel comfortable doing irreversible mods to my engine and I don't think this mod would allow me to reverse the operation (if needed)

2. This mod gives noticeable improvement at the high end of the RPM range, something I don't usually hit very often in my day to day city driving, unless I hit a racing track 

It is still good to know that our QR can be squeezed for that extra power when needed and proves the fact the we have an awesome engine!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> My 6700rpm pwn you canuck X-trailers
> 
> j/k
> :fluffy:


oooooooooooooo good one; but you know that hurts  

(but I know your saying this with a smile )


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Very good points Jalal, and good link as well.




aussietrail said:


> I now realise that they're there for comfort more than anything else and when removed will cause little or no impact at all in terms of vibration. In fact they should cause no impact if you're running with stock engine mounts.


Exactly. I have been running BS'less since Monday and coming in to work this morning early I really tried to pay attention but could not feel any more vibrations. 




aussietrail said:


> 2. This mod gives noticeable improvement at the high end of the RPM range, something I don't usually hit very often in my day to day city driving, unless I hit a racing track


Actually I really noticed an increase all the way through the rpm range and especially when taking off from start in 2nd gear BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

I went a head and removed the BS and look what happened!!!!!!










Talk about red-lining LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

I think I'm starting to know you..... joker 

But really what is going on in your mind right now is that from the reading all those articles you're starting to see that this is not such a bad idea at all; in fact the positive points are coming out (just like removing the stock header can prevent cat break up and engine disaster)....

Just to encourage you even more, I'll let you in on a little secret: When I did this mod I was comfortably working in a car work bay, car jacked up on hydraulic lift, with an expert mechanic by my side, IN A NISSAN DEALERSHIP!

And to encourage you even more: The JWT kit is about a $ 100 US item, that is about $12 per horse power point. You can easily get this kit and since it is affordable your wife can't really give you grief about it right? 



Happy Canada day! Hurray its a long weekend for us! :fluffy:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL Marc,

Yes, I think it is a good mod indeed and even before you told me about that little secret of yours, I was going to drop-by my mate the local mechanic and use his help and hoist to have this mod done.

And nope, my wife has stopped or giving-up giving me grief about any of the mods and now she wants a new car and tasked me to fully accessorize it for her. hahaha She got the chrome bug from me LOL

I was just wondering if there is any other way to remove the chain without cutting it? I think this may need that I open the top cover of the engine block to get to it?? I'm not sure, but I just don't want to cut that chain.

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Terranismo,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation and also for confirming what I have experienced myself without a dyno about the RPM range
> 
> ...



HOW TO GET MORE BHP outta your X-trail: 

Not for the faint-of-heart. Here's a couple suggestions that's guaranteed to attract more barbs even as it accelerates my rep to the big 0 in the sky.

As advised by a mad research engineer that got 26% more wheelpower on a RUF workshop dynamometer-tested Renault 14 in Singapore with no internal mods, and being put to test by an even madder x-trail owner that I happen to know.

1 ) Ceramic coating - have a proper workshop apply this to your headers - inside and out. Good for at least 10bhp. Exhaust Wraps work fine but not as consistent as they work loose.

2) Lubrication additive - use a molybdenum based additive (use it exactly as per the prescribed dosage or it'll over-plate your surfaces and actually tighten up your engine too much). Use this in the ATF, transfer cases and in your engine. Do your homework again, Here's a hint: nitro9. While you're at it, why not repack the wheel bearing with a Moly-based grease. Above, good for at least another 15bhp on the X. But you'll have to be careful not to overrun your rev limit or it'll eventually spin off all the bolts on the connecting rods. So heavy revvers- stay clear.

3) Add 5-10% by volume (NO More) to your fuel, pure ACETONE. It'll reduces the surface tension of petrol, so you get less of it sticking to the walls of your combustion chamber and more of it going into the combustion process where it's needed.

4) When you next change your spark plugs, clean out the spark plug seat on the cylinder head until it shines, then make sure the same goes for the sealing ring (washer-like thing) on the spark plug. The improved conductivity will give you a bigger spark and make your spark plugs last longer - work on the same principle as good grounding wires.

There you go: Horsepower gains in the double digits, and no voided warranty!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> LOL Marc,
> 
> Yes, I think it is a good mod indeed and even before you told me about that little secret of yours, I was going to drop-by my mate the local mechanic and use his help and hoist to have this mod done.
> 
> ...


Jalal you can get a bicycle chain removal tool - should work as it takes a variaty of chain widths. About 10 bucks at your bicycle shop.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> HOW TO GET MORE BHP outta your X-trail:
> 
> 1 ) Ceramic coating - have a proper workshop apply this to your headers - inside and out. Good for at least 10bhp. Exhaust Wraps work fine but not as consistent as they work loose.


Yep, the headers I have are ceramic coated and I have run on them for a month without ceramic coating as well. The only difference I noticed was major heat reduction in the engine bay. Can't say that I noticed any gain in HP though.

Header replacement is a warranty voiding mod by the way 

I will study the other suggestions you made as well. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Jalal you can get a bicycle chain removal tool - should work as it takes a variaty of chain widths. About 10 bucks at your bicycle shop.


Thanks for the suggestion. I thought about that too, but am not sure if there will be enough room for the bicycle tool to work with there. I'll try anyway.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Jalal, 

I am experimenting with a way to gauge if the engine is happy, aside from running dynamometer tests and smoking tyres on 0-60 runs.

Have you thought of using sound analysis? If you have a simple software program like SoundStudio on your computer, you could plug a mike into your laptop and record the engine from the exact same points (ie: engine cover plate,exhaust heat shield) just being careful not to fry or jam your hand in the process.

I am trying that right now with interesting results - the vibes that the engine is putting out
are pretty consistent in terms of the pattern they make on a sound analysis graph. Smoother graph is better I suppose, where vibes are concerned. If you're thinking of taking out the BS, hopefully you'll be able to chart the difference from a vibration standpoint anyway, with this method.

Please excuse me. I now have to don my chainmail suit in anticipation of more poison arrows!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Guys, I don't mean to throw the spanner in the works, but from what I have read, the little HP gain as a result of this mod not worth the risk and effort put in. Just my personal opinion of course.
> 
> How's the engine idling and your acceleration? Any vibration being noticed at all?
> 
> ...


Jalal,
I have strange question to ask:

Within the body of your post #6 above, didn't you have a "link" to an article about BSR in "Souther-Shift" board???

I was sure it was in this post of yours... am I going crazy??? If so did you edit to remove the link (Mind you I do not see and edit note...hummm)

Let me know, Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope Marc,

The link I had (it's still there) in post #6 was to the Nissan Performance DIY Guide. The other link to the thread about the BS from "Souther-Shift" is in post #18 above.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks mate!
I thought I was going bonkers!

You see for each mod I make I like to keep a few print outs in a folder...
I wanted to print that one but could not find the link....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries Marc. Your folder is getting bigger by the day LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc, well now that I have done the CAI, I want more HP LOL

I have sent an email to JWT about a week ago inquiring about the possibility to purchase the BS kit but received no reply at all. I am really interested in buying this kit and I need it to be here in Australia before X-mas. Can you please help?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I'll talk to my contact (here in Montreal) tonight to see if he still has the JWT kit in stock.
If so I will ask him if he can ship to Australia (should not be a problem since it is a small package). Then I'll put you in touch with him.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi Jalal,

Hope the following helps: His email is [email protected]

Yeah, I am also trying to get a set into Malaysia.

Best wishes
Ken



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Ken, 
Here are what the shipping charges work out to approximately: 

To Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 

$132.99 = Federal Express Priority International 

To Toronto, Ontario, Canada 

$19.57 = UPS Ground International 

Best regards, 
Ben Pila (Technical and Sales Support) 
Jim Wolf Technology, Inc. 
212 Millar Ave 
El Cajon, CA 92020-4219 
(619) 442-0680 Mon-Fri 8am-5pm PST 
(619) 579-8160 24 hour fax 
JIM WOLF TECHNOLOGY, INC. / NISSAN PERFORMANCE / NISSAN RACING /INFINITI PERFORMANCE


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Ken, I'll drop him a line too.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

*BS REMOVAL - LONG TERM RESULTS?*

What's the feedback from folks that have removed the balancer-shaft unit on their XT?

Has anyone fitted theirs back on?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Has anyone fitted theirs back on?


You wouldn't be able to. This mod is irreversible.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Almost a year now... Never felt my Exy better.
It feels like not having to drag a boat anchor around


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Almost a year now... Never felt my Exy better.
> It feels like not having to drag a boat anchor around


Thanks for the feedback, Guys.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> What's the feedback from folks that have removed the balancer-shaft unit on their XT?
> 
> Has anyone fitted theirs back on?


No regrets after more than a year of having it off. I never even noticed any changes in vibration. The only time I remember that it's not there is when I have to add an extra quart of oil :fluffy:


----------

